# Minikin 1.5 galaxy edition



## MrSoomar (3/8/16)

So i just opened my new minikin 1.5, super amped and excellent service from @atomixvapes 

With all the excitement had my batteries charged and washed out the tanks ready to rumble, lol 

So i threw in a ni80 build with the assumption that the mod will be able to read this type of wire as per the reviews of the 1.5 version, but the list in temp mode only had ni200, ss304,316,317,430, and ti

Am i missing something? 

I would appreciate any input


----------



## Andre (3/8/16)

I thought Ni80 is not suitable for temp control.


----------



## MrSoomar (3/8/16)

Andre said:


> I thought Ni80 is not suitable for temp control.


Ive had ni80 builds on temp control on my sx mini aswell as my ipv5, but i used to select the ni200 wire type coz it didnt have the function and it would fire like a dream 

Seems i have to do the same for this mod unfortunately,

But my main concern here is why the list of capable wite types r so short?


----------



## Spydro (3/8/16)

V1.5 wire spec list...

Alloy 120
Alloy 52
Gold
Invar36
Kanthal A1 APM
Kanthal AA EAF
Kanthal D
Ni200
NiFe30
Nilo36
Nichrome
Nickel DH
Pernif36
SS 304
SS 316
SS 316L
SS 317L
SS 430
Silver
Titanium


----------



## Andre (3/8/16)

MrSoomar said:


> Ive had ni80 builds on temp control on my sx mini aswell as my ipv5, but i used to select the ni200 wire type coz it didnt have the function and it would fire like a dream
> 
> Seems i have to do the same for this mod unfortunately,
> 
> But my main concern here is why the list of capable wite types r so short?


Does it not have a manual TCR setting?


----------



## MrSoomar (3/8/16)

Spydro said:


> V1.5 wire spec list...
> 
> Alloy 120
> Alloy 52
> ...


Precisely, my one doesnt seem to have that list 

This list is the reason for the purchase lol


----------



## MrSoomar (3/8/16)

It d


Andre said:


> Does it not have a manual TCR setting?


it does have the manual tcr setting,
Let me give that a go and see if it fires


----------



## blujeenz (3/8/16)

MrSoomar said:


> So i just opened my new minikin 1.5, super amped and excellent service from @atomixvapes
> 
> With all the excitement had my batteries charged and washed out the tanks ready to rumble, lol
> 
> ...


According to Sir Vapes site it only has the following for nickle types.
Ni200
NiFe30
Nilo36

So, you're going to have to find the tcr value for Ni80 and use that in one of the tcr slots.
I dont have one, but if the going got tough, I'd hit up Youtube for info, assuming the manual doesnt have any ideas.


----------



## MrSoomar (3/8/16)

This is the only list of tcr values i have, could someone please assist with the correct setting for ni80?


----------



## Andre (3/8/16)

Quick glance at first page on Google says Ni80 is not suitable for temp control. Anyhow, you can get the TCR from this page: http://www.steam-engine.org/wirewiz.asp


----------



## MrSoomar (3/8/16)

Andre said:


> Quick glance at first page on Google says Ni80 is not suitable for temp control. Anyhow, you can get the TCR from this page: http://www.steam-engine.org/wirewiz.asp


Thanks @Andre ! Much appreciated. I was trying to use this website hut i cannot fogure it out, anyway i found another list perhaps it could help other fellow vapers...


----------



## thehbomb101 (26/9/16)

The reason it's not there is I think after a certain date the new chips put in the minikins did not have all those functions as most didn't work and they claimed to have added extra battery life instead 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## thehbomb101 (26/9/16)

Basically because everyone complained about the minikin not supporting whatever or not working properly or something, I use my minikin in wattage so I wouldn't know 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------

